# Skeg Guard??? Someone has to make it!!!



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where to find a skeg guard for a 30 hp Tohatsu???? :-/ I really cant find a skeg guard for anything smaller than a 35 hp........ for any manufacturer??


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The smallest skeg guard made by that company that makes the shiny aluminum ones is for a mercury bigfoot 25hp.

A lower unit for smaller motors is only around $300, so buying a $150 skeg guard doesnt make sense to them I guess.

Try here for carbon fiber ones:

http://skegprotector.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I know the river runners are made to fit down to 9.9hp motors. A lower unit for my 20hp yamaha was $1100 2 years ago, if it was just the skeg that was broken I could have had that fixed for about $120. If you know a source to get a new LU for $300 please let us know!

http://www.basspro.com/Mac&39;s-River-Runner-Prop-Protector/product/20945/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the Macs river runner and love it. But if you don't want to protect your prop you can buy one and cut the wing off and you will be left with just the skeg guard.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

dont drill into your skeg if it breaks off just have a new one welded on its simple them thing have horrible hydrodynamic drag aka it will slow you down!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Shadow - my skeg got broke, that is why I bought the river runner and drilled through my skeg. Guess what has never been an issue since.



> it will slow you down


 Based on experience or hypothetical theory? 

I really don't think I slowed even 1mph and I have no more worries when I hit something. No stress on the shaft, seals, prop, etc. I have had them on all of my motors ever since I installed the first one. I don't even have to get the props repaired anymore.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I ran a Macs for about 10 years on a 9.9 Evinrude. Never had a issue with it. I used to run rocky rivers. And oyster ladden mine fields in Charlseton. I like having the extra prop protection. You can always run a pitch fork on it. Now thats old school there. I have seen it. Google it ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey if it works, lol.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

[smiley=1-laugh.gif]

That is almost the identical setup I saw one day. Is that yours Firecat? From what I have been told it actually works great. The spring steel like forks have a nice give to em.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not mine! just a pic I found on the net.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If you have your prop, set-back, height and trim tweaked for max speed or if you are so under powered that you can barely plane, you'd notice a performance loss. 

However, for day to day use most of us that don't have push-button controls are a touch over-trimmed for running light and a touch under-propped to account for fat friends, extra beer and potential coolers full of fish. The extra drag from a prop protector isn't noticeable when coupled with all those other inefficiencies. If it saves you a lower unit or a few props, it is a good idea IMO.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nate - you need to look into one where you are now


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember one, that was not only a skeg/propguard
but also incorporated a lifting wing like a hydro-foil.
River Guard or Rock Guard or River Hopper, something like that.
As I recall there was a polypropylene model and an aluminum model.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Shadow - my skeg got broke, that is why I bought the river runner and drilled through my skeg.  Guess what has never been an issue since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had one on my last jon boat with and hated it put it on because I run oyster riddled areas up in st aug thinking it would help ended up slowing the boat down, so yes I have had one it was the one that has a flat guard on the bottom of the skeg like a wing under it and if you hit something its going to bend one of the wings more then the other which causes your motor to always want to pull one way hard. Had to fix or bend the wing back alot so it wouldn't pull hard one way. So from now on just having a new skeg welded on its not as expensive as you would think...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

"Nate - you need to look into one where you are now    "

Yeah, this thread has me thinking the exact same thing.  A used motor and a skeg guard are cheaper, lighter and faster than a 25 hp mudmotor. I am not sure why I didn't consider the possibility sooner.

Nate


----------

